

Communication Patterns in Cloud Haskell - wting
http://www.well-typed.com/blog/73/

======
michaelochurch
I'm really excited to try Cloud Haskell out. I've been working with Spark for
a while and, while it's powerful, the Hadoop/Java legacy is a pain point, and
keeping Java-culture out of Scala seems impossible (if leading open-source
libraries can't do it, then what hope is there?)

I'd love to see a point where people don't assume that distributed programming
automatically means _Hadoop_ , because I feel like (a) those solutions are
heavyweight and user-hostile due to Java inheritance and (b) Hadoop and Spark
are the only things propping the JVM up, these days. (It helps that Scala and
Clojure are half-decent languages, although I've grown to prefer Haskell.)

